# Lt 1050



## MissouriBound (Apr 1, 2008)

Multiple questions. Anyone hear of a front end loader for this tractor? And is it a good idea to install one on a tractor this size? Seems the tractor could handle some light lifting and material handling around the yard. Nothing too heavy, just topsoil and peat and mulch.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would reccomend the "Johnny bucket". a link to the website is on the pagehttp://www.johnnyproducts.com/J_Bucket_HTMs/JBpage_Jr_Cub-Cadet1000_Toro.htm


----------

